# Jump into the car



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Harley loves car rides and I love taking him with me but he won't jump in the back of the truck. I have a Trailblazer. He's nearly two and can easily jump way higher when going after a ball so I know it's not that he's not able to. He gets so excited to go with me, puts his back feet up and then just waits. I've been lifting his back legs in but he's nearly 80 lbs. One of these days I'm going to put my back out doing it. 

I've tried getting in myself and treats but it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Does your Trailblazer have a trailer hitch?
My dogs would not jump in either and I just turned 60 and could not lift, besides I had a dog get a pinched nerve from jumping in our vehicle once. Someone on here recommended this Dog step - The travel-easy Otto Step prevents injury to your dog entering a van, truck, or SUV! and it works great and hardly takes up any space when not in use. Just an idea you may want to check out.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

No help here, I'm still lifting a furry butt. The step idea is a good one.


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

that step is awesome.
In fact I just sent the link to two of our clients.

We are working with a Rotty that will NOT jump in the back for anything and this could just be the help it needs.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Does your Trailblazer have a trailer hitch?
> My dogs would not jump in either and I just turned 60 and could not lift, besides I had a dog get a pinched nerve from jumping in our vehicle once. Someone on here recommended this Dog step - The travel-easy Otto Step prevents injury to your dog entering a van, truck, or SUV! and it works great and hardly takes up any space when not in use. Just an idea you may want to check out.


I'd love to get a step like that but no way my husband would let me spend the money. He thinks we spend too much on the dogs already


----------



## Ikons dad (Nov 10, 2011)

Along the same lines, my dog won't jump in the back of my SUV if I have a trailer ball in the hitch. Once I remove the receiver he jumps in with no problem. Also try throwing a ball in the car ( if he has ball drive ) or a tug.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

To the OP - have you tried giving him a command? For example, teach him "load". If he is allowed on the furniture, give him a command to "load" on the couch, when he jumps up reward. Then give him the command "off" and when he gets down, reward him. "Load" on the bed. "Load" on the chair. "Load" on the picnic table. "Load" going into the kennel. Make it a big game. Try low surfaces first. Then increase to the height of the bed. Once he is 100% on the command, go out to your car. "Load", reward (big party!) then "off", reward (big party). Don't just "load" in the car when you are going someplace. 

When my boy was young I didn't want him jumping up on anything for fear of damaging his joints. I would only let him put up his front legs then boost him from behind. Once he got older (and bigger) we worked on higher surfaces for the "load" command. Now he jumps into the back of my truck directly into his kennel, but only when I tell him "load". My boy still gets car sickness, he doesn't care to travel, but will "load" everytime I ask him.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

^ What a great suggestion, Nancy! 

In the book I'm reading, there's a section that talks about horse trainers that used a target to get horses to load into trailers that were previously resisting it. By making the target a fun thing that always got rewarded, they were able to use the positive association to override their fear of loading into the trailer.


----------



## Cdn_Cuda (Oct 26, 2011)

And here I thought I was the only one having to lift up the back half of my dog. She's 10 months old now, pretty much full sized and just hops up with her front legs... And the car is a dodge caliber! Not exactly a high vehicle. So far the easiest method for me is to get her about five feet behind the car and run with her, prompting her to hop into car. Personally, I think she likes to be lifted. I'll have to try that "load" idea!


----------



## oifriendlyfire (Dec 1, 2011)

Maybe it is the hieght of the jump itself that is intimidating. Have you tried letting him into the rear door and allowing him to climb over the seat...I know on trailblazers you can lower the 40%of the bench seat if not the whole thing. Just a thought. Maybe after letting himself into the vehicle so many times, it wont matter what point of entry he chooses...then again, it could be a alpha thing, waiting on you to allow him in. The load command sounds like a pretty good idea...I may start doing that just for fun...We love games! 

Havent had this problem, Trinity started out riding in the back of my Dodge Caliber, now we go everywhere in my F250 turbo deisel (which is MUCH taller than my caliber). She has always just jumped right in.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Dooney used to make me lift her back half in the Dodge Nitro, one day I kept telling her load, she didn't do it (i figured she could- she was about 7 months old) so I put her back in the house and left without her- never had another problem getting her to load up- she HATES being left. LOL

my command for her is HUP- all I have to say is HUP and she jumps up and sits down to wait for me to shut the tailgate/door

Good luck- I am really glad my girl figured it out before she was 80 pounds- LOL


----------

